# Weird Noise at Idle



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Is it intermittent or consistent?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Both. It never stops, but isn't constant, if that makes sense. It's a chug, chug, chug... it's not the sound of the valvetrain either, from what I can tell. Has a metallic sound.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

After you get your water pump replaced, let us know if the sound goes away. I wonder if you're hearing the water pump trying to pump "nothing".


----------

